# Recommend me a gym routine



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Seeing as there's many knowledgeable folk here, I would like some suggestions on what I should do at the gym based on my goals + more importantly my current stats.

Nearly 34 years old, overweight at 120kg, 5ft10.

Would like to lose the belly & build some muscle, don't think I'll ever get a 6 pack but I'm good with that. Just want to het healthy & fit.

I signed up to the gym, program should be no more than 1 hour if possible.

I know if you ask 10 different people you get 10 different answers, but I'm all ears.

cheers


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Was thinking about 45 minutes on a cross trainer and then some core exercises.

Need to get fitness back up to a reasonable level more than anything else.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Diet is just as important and eating routine


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

this is going to sound rude buddy, but your technically classed as obese. I reckon you can shift at least 2 stone just by changing your diet.

Don't eat as many carbs, change to brown un-processed foods etc. Then start gentle, go for long, steady walks. No point paying gym membership for something you can easily do yourself


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't worry I know you're not being rude mate, I know it already, time to do something about it.

Diet has changed already and I know the exercise will help with fitness.

Having a good bmi is one thing but no point if I can't run around with the kids when we go to the park.

Appreciate all the input


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Estoril-5 said:


> Don't worry I know you're not being rude mate, I know it already, time to do something about it.
> 
> Diet has changed already and I know the exercise will help with fitness.
> 
> ...


Yeah totally agree buddy.

as mentioned just start steady with the cardio, steep incline on the treadmill at a steady level 4/5 pace for 40min will rip the fat off you.

Light to medium weights, compound movements like squats would be good too


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi mate, I'm around the same height and age but at my heaviest I was about 90kg. I've been keeping away from the carbs as much as possible trying to stick to a more protein based diet. I've found this and as Davies said above a bit of work on the treadmill nothing too strenuous and the weight will start to fall off. I'm now down to 76kg after around 3-4 months. I found if I didn't get on the treadmill then just going for an hours brisk walk really helped.


----------



## NoobDetailer (Aug 1, 2013)

I am 5ft 10 and weighed 95Kg in August 2013, my goal was to drop to 75Kg by mid june 2014. I was into lifting weights and trying to stick to a workout called 5x5. This is a good power lifting workout which I enjoy doing but I don’t think it's what you're after.

Regarding the weight loss that I did, I did a lot of reading on bodybuilding websites just to see what other people’s opinions were. I read that it was 80% diet and 20% gym to lose weight and get the goals you want. Getting your diet in check will be the most important thing - the forums praised an app called "my fitness pal". I found this app excellent as you could simply barcode scan/search in their database for any food you wanted to eat and it would add it to the diary of food eaten that day. This would then tell you the remaining calories you can have for the amount of weight loss you want for the week. It also takes into account what type of job you do i,e desk job, partially active and fully active which is useful

I basically used the app to see what rubbish I was eating for a week and then see what I needed to change or stop. It does really help you show where your calories are going!

I also found a diet which I used and thought worked well here it is:

Breakfast – 1 whole egg, 4 egg whites, 100 ml unsweetened apple juice & 400 ml water

Snack – tin of tune & 4 nairn oatcakes (Or similar)

Lunch – Chicken, medium sweet potato & 60g of spinach, 250 ml Water

Snack – Watermelon (orange one) & 250ml Water

Dinner Cod, 80g broccoli & ½ red pepper , 500 ml Water.

I used to walk 5 days a week from 30 minutes to 1 hour and also try to gym 2/3 times a week and do a workout involving weights.

Good luck mate!


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

My only advice for now would be to forget the treadmill and start with a bike. Far less stress on your joints, especially the knees. Once you've lost some weight, then look at the higher impact exercises, inc. treadmill, rower or stairs.

Throw in a high rep. free-weight workout occasionally to break the monotony.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> Seeing as there's many knowledgeable folk here, I would like some suggestions on what I should do at the gym based on my goals + more importantly my current stats.
> 
> Nearly 34 years old, overweight at 120kg, 5ft10.
> 
> ...


Estoril, I thought you were on the 5x5?


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Just to echo what folks are saying - do not underestimate the power of a decent diet. "Eating Clean" will strip more fat off you than any gym routine will.
The phrase "weight is lost in the kitchen and muscle is built in the gym" rings so true and is a good rule to stick with.

In terms of a good routine, have a look at the "Insanity" workout - a decent workout that will build up your fitness and build up your muscle. No equipment needed and can be done at home.

Hope this helps

Rich


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Estoril, I thought you were on the 5x5?


I did it for 3 months from October through to end of Decemeber and my gains in terms of strength were really good, however, i didnt lose the excess weight that i needed to shed.

im not a fan of cardio but i guess i have to wake up to the fact that i am going to have to do it alongside strength training if i want to see improvements.

i prefer lifting over cardio any day of the week, but i know it works and am going to have to knuckle down. 

im going to take a rest from 5x5 for about a fortnight, and then get back into it.

im hoping a good diet with a mix of cardio and 5x5 will be a good mix to help me shift those extra kg's.

thanks for all the replies guys :thumb:


----------



## dubant07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Start by nailing your diet, as said it's all about 80% diet and 20% training. You still need to eat fats, but the right ones the body will store what fats it can if you don't get an intact of them.

As well as your nutrition is your fluids on a normal day you need to drink around 2 litres of water and upto 4 on a training day. Your body holds its water weight if you don't as obviously being70% water it kinda needs to keep hold of it. 

As for training I'd say 5x5 or do a 3 day basic split such as:

Chest and triceps
Back and biceps
Legs and shoulders

And add a 4th day for core and cardio


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> Was thinking about 45 minutes on a cross trainer and then some core exercises.
> 
> Need to get fitness back up to a reasonable level more than anything else.


Have a look at this, it's an easy NON expense way to get started. Podcast's are great, they talk you through it whilst doing the workout (almost like a personal trainer).

I did start, but switched to cycling to work. But do plan to start this again in the near future.


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't do cardio. Your looking to lose fat and add muscle. Keep your diet on check and your weightlifting will burn the calories while putting on muscle. Do a 3 day split of push pull legs. Make sure you do one or two compound moves for each day. And have a day rest between each day of working out.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

The best idea would be to get a decent personal trainer for a limited period who can establish a routine that you can then take forward alone. It will be worth the initial out lay to achieve your goals.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think cardio and your diet should really be looked at. I should be getting my training journal up from next Monday after 2 years out and I cannot wait- I'm in a different boat however but going to gaining weight / size and strength . I'm going to be concentrating on large compound excersises. 

Monday & Thursday or Friday are 
Barbell Squats
Dumbbell lunges
Dumbbell curls
Close grip bench press

Tuesday & Friday/Saturday is
Deadlift
Barbell Bench press
Barbell shoulder press
Lat pull down

I'm hoping with this I'll be able to get some serious strength and size.

After this I'm going to be hitting Dorian Yates journals-
Blood & Guts first which I'm really looking forward to


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

i just read this book, not so much because it's new information (to me), but I really rate the authors, alan aragon in particular. It actually happens to be what I think you need! If you have a kindle, it's a bargain for a tenner.

Lean Muscle Diet, The: Amazon.co.uk: Lou Schuler: 9781623364182: Books

Losing weight will always be about less in than out but there are nuances, especially if you want to keep your strength gains and lean tissue. It's also an advantage youve been doing the 5x5 as you should have the form almost down and your body well adapted to the movements.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Work out your BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate), this is how many calories you would need if you were just to lay in bed all day, so how many calories your body would need to sustain itself, after this find out what activity level you need to times it by, this will give you how many calories you need to stay at your current weight, drop it by 200 calories and you will start to lose weight. Make sure all your food is low salt, low saturated fat but keep good fats up, too many people think fat is bad for you, this is NOT true, keep protein up and good cards (clean wholemeal pasta, wholegrain rice and lots of veg). And as others have said, dont do cardio, lift weights, 5x5 is a great program, but your probably better off doing hypertrophy 8-12 reps. Good luck


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> Don't worry I know you're not being rude mate, I know it already, time to do something about it.
> 
> Diet has changed already and I know the exercise will help with fitness.
> 
> ...


Also dont listen to BMI when your have lost a little weight as when you put muscle on you can still be classed as obese but your are actually healthy


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thing is guys I have been doing 5x5 fir three months & although my strength has increased my belly hasn't reduced.

I'm trying to get my diet spot on & pick up 5x5 again soon, but I need the cardio in order to increase my stamina and make sure I don't run out of breath when I chase my little ones in the park etc


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Estoril-5 said:


> Thing is guys I have been doing 5x5 fir three months & although my strength has increased my belly hasn't reduced.
> 
> I'm trying to get my diet spot on & pick up 5x5 again soon, but I need the cardio in order to increase my stamina and make sure I don't run out of breath when I chase my little ones in the park etc


There's nothing wrong with the 5x5 as a routine, and it's not a case of doing that to reduce the belly. You need to be in a calorie deficit to lose the weight. Of course the workouts will add to the amount of calories worked off but it's far easier, or should I say more impact ve to consume less in the first place.

Do you have an idea of what you eat now, calorie wise or protein/carbs/fat wise? I don't mean guessing - have you written it down or used myfitnesspal to do it to see?

Use the weights to increase / maintain strength, cardio for your fitness goals (not for weight loss) and food intake to control calories.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Started using myfitnesspal to track food intake. 

I've only started tracking it this week but I haven't consumed any crisps chocolates or biscuits.

I'm drinking plenty of water. Getting over the headaches.

Switched to decaf coffee.

Swapped the fried eggs for poached or boiled.

And trying to stay away from packed foods.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

horico said:


> Use the weights to increase / maintain strength, cardio for your fitness goals (not for weight loss) and food intake to control calories.


I think this is the right approach for me.

I love lifting so that's not a problem.

Going to have to bite the bullet and get on with some cardio.

And the biggest problem, I love food, and not the good variety i.e. salads and vegetables but chips & pizza.

It's going to be a struggle but it needs to be done now, not tomorrow


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Thing is buddy, you'll struggle if you just go cold turkey on all the things you say you enjoy. You said yourself you love food. If it just food in volume, or does eating pizza etc make you actually happy? If you want, make sure you get some pizza or whatever at least once a week etc. 

The book I mentioned basically says 10% of what you eat SHOULD be what the hell you like. For most people that's 250 calories a day or so, or over a week, 1750 whole calories to spunk on whatever! So, either a snickers a day or a pizza at the weekend. 

What did your numbers come out as btw? Are you stable, weight wise at these figures do you think or are these your best behaviour numbers?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Not sure which numbers you're referring to, but myfitnesspal says my daily intake should be 1580 cals to lose 1kg a week.

I'm sticking to that limit but it's early days yet


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Estoril-5 said:


> Not sure which numbers you're referring to, but myfitnesspal says my daily intake should be 1580 cals to lose 1kg a week.
> 
> I'm sticking to that limit but it's early days yet


That's about 2.2lb a week which is a lot and about 1100 calories less than your maintenance I'd imagine.

The numbers I meant are your total carbs, fats and protein in g each day. MFP will show it at the bottom. With such a restriction, you may well get a quick weight loss at the start which is water as you'll likely be restricting carbs if your protein and fats are 'right'.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys, some differing opinions but that's what's great about this forum, all vast expanses of vs rious knowledge.

Theres one thing that has definitely proved itself to be true, the 80:20 rule.

80% diet 20% gym.

It's all about the diet, I've never really been strict with my diet but with myfitnesspal app I'm tracking everything.

Keeping to my calorie limits and doing cardio every other day pretty much.

The effects of clean eating and reduced calories is taking effect.

It's only 5 days but I havebt had any chocolate, crisps or biscuits.

I'm eating more vegetables and a variety of meats. Drinking lots of water too.

Went for an interview yesterday, I could close the top button of a suit that I have, couldn't do it before.

Didn't wear that one in the end though anyway but that's another story.

Taking it easy this week and then I'm back into 5x5 next week.

So I'll either be doing 5x5 or cardio on the weekdays.

Not sure about the weekends yet.

All in all a great start, I hope I can stick to it!

Once again thanks for all the input and if you have more fire away!


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

You've got a simple choice mate. Stay clear of the junk if you want to get in shape. You got spend hours in the gym but if you go home and eat crap then all that gym work is for nothing.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/ has some great advice on workouts and diets

Regarding the weekends. Dont sit about and doing nothing. You will get bored and end up nibbling at the junk. Weekends are the hardest time to stay dedicated. Schedule in some kind of exercise to keep the momentum going

Well done in what you have done so far. No crap for 5 days is a great start. The longer you stick at the gym the sooner you will see results. In the end going to the gym should become a bit addictive  Just remember Rome wasnt built in a day. Keep us informed of your progress

Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think myfitnesspal is amazing for losing weight. But none of us here are athletes, were just average Joes so yes try and eat healthy when you can but if you fancy a treat then plan it into your day through MFP. When I was dieting I would know I had curry or Pizza for a friends bday or something so I would put this in for dinner and work backwards to achieve my goals, makes every day living so much easier. I would never go out for dinner and eat a salad and all that cr$p because if you a food lover like me then you will never stick to a diet like that and its actually about the long term goal.

Ive never understood this new cardio, running, etc fad. Running for hours on end to get fit is one of those pointless fads that just stuck. Everybody tells me that they are going to start running for their new yrs resolution, WHY?, Why running? Pick something that will actually get you in better shape.

Stick with 5x5 and concentrate on your diet. I would rather see you spend your time sprinting or complexs than aimlessly running on a treadmill. 

And what is this modern obsession with weight. To all the people who say the OP is obese when all you know is his height and weights, you dont have enough info to make this judgement. I am 108kg at 5'9" but my body fat levels are within the healthy levels but according to the absolutely useless BMI scale I am 35kgs over weight which is just a joke. People want to lose "weight" why? Ive never trained anyone who wants to lose "weight", they all want to be in better shape. Ok well to get in better shape you need to lose fat and gain muscle. Running only address losing weight, weights adress losing weight and adding money so which one should you choose?

Oh and for the record, saturated fat isnt bad for you at all. Coconut oil is something like 80% saturated fat but its a super food, work that one out.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

when i say lose weight what i actually mean is lose bodyfat, but im just accustomed to saying weight.

Running is not for me as i hate running but an elliptical is a good excercise for me personally.

good news lads, a week has passed, no chocolates or biscuits consumed and the scales are a bit lighter this morning!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Any update on progress dude?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Been 2weeks since I started my excercise routine and trying to eat healthy and within my calorie limit.

It's hard but I will get there, may take me a little longer than normal.

I've just started back into my 5x5 routine aswell, by mid Feb I'm hoping everything will be in place and my routine like clockwork.

Either I will be doing 5x5 or 1 hour on the elliptical trainer, that's it on weekdays and family time on weekends.

Current I have dropped 3.5kg over the last two weeks, most of it came off in week 1 but a little drop in week 2.

Was my brother in laws wedding on Saturday so that didn't help matters lol.

I'm gonna get there, but it's gonna be a while.

P.s. my t shirts fit a little differently in a good way, my belt has gone to the next small hole, happy with the progress, just need to keep it up.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have lost 5kg in total since I started this regime, I'm hovering at a steady 114.5kg from the 119.5kg I started at.

All.my metal strap watches are loose on my wrist, all my belts are now using the next small hole.

Although I started recently my biggest recorded weight was 125.1kg in April 2014, so since then I've dropped just over 10kg.

Feel better, all the elliptical trainer and 5x5 are making me stronger and improving my stamina.

I don't crave take out that much more, but I can't give up my fizzy drinks unfortunately but I only drink diet/max/zero types no regular stuff.

Enjoying it and if I can do it anybody can trust me!


----------

